
Show HN: Debian Code Search: Positional Index, TurboPFor-Compressed - powturbo
https://michael.stapelberg.ch/posts/2019-09-29-dcs-positional-turbopfor-index/
======
powturbo
1 -
[TurboPFor]([https://github.com/powturbo/TurboPFor](https://github.com/powturbo/TurboPFor))

2 - [TurboPFor: an
analysis]([https://michael.stapelberg.ch/posts/2019-02-05-turbopfor-
ana...](https://michael.stapelberg.ch/posts/2019-02-05-turbopfor-analysis/))

3 - [Debian Code
Search:Website]([https://github.com/Debian/dcs/](https://github.com/Debian/dcs/))

4 - [Debian Code Search: source
code]([https://github.com/Debian/dcs/](https://github.com/Debian/dcs/))

